

Show HN: Let's make something, an experiment in collaboration with strangers - dwwoelfel
https://precursorapp.com/document/17592198027411?replay=true&sleep-ms=75&min-width=100

======
dwwoelfel
Well, that just devolved into chaos immediately. The idea is to continue the
animation, not to make random scribbles! I guess that's the internet for ya.

------
mtVessel
This is why we can't have nice things.

